

Show HN: My First App (Skill Sketch) is in the App Store - dottertrotter

After a long fought battle, my friend and I finally have our first app (Skill Sketch) in the app store and we're looking for feedback.<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skill-sketch/id498835340?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>The app is a simple drawing game that provides you with a series of random lines (0-4) that you then try to turn into art.  When you do something that you like, you can save it to your gallery.<p>Currently we have it listed at 99 cents.  Mainly so that we can make back the $99 bucks it cost us to join the Apple Developer Program.<p>Any feedback would be welcome.
======
revorad
Oh I used to love playing this as a kid!

Since this is your first app, I would love to hear the story of how you built
it.

And if you like, please consider sharing it on my new site <http://swym.me>.
Hopefully, I can send some users your way!

------
jsinghdreams
Interesting concept indeed! This is kind of like Everything BUTT art in a
sense.

Keep Rocking guys, hope to see more on the App Store soon!

------
justinpeck
Great idea. This is similar to a game I used to play all the time as a kid.
What are you using to generate the random squiggles?

~~~
dottertrotter
Right now the app has around 150 predefined "scribbles" that are randomly
sized and placed around the canvas. I'm working on making them randomly
rotated as well.

------
WisherDaKing
Good job guys. I like being able to save my drawings to the gallery.

------
mitchellhislop
Well done guys

